# hey yall, im new to this site



## natedog (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey was just wondering what people of heard about or took pinnacle labs?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 27, 2013)

Not a fan and lots of the people her feel the same. Their gear is under dosed and unsanitary. We've heard guys that have gotten infections.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 27, 2013)

natedog said:


> pinnacle labs




Pinnacle's run by grimy fuqs… never tried their gear and never will


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 27, 2013)

Dont get tricked into shitty gear by corrupt fuqs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2013)

way to introduce yourself to the board...Fuk pinnacle in its ass..garbage ass gear that feels like acid when u inject it..Do some research on them here and in the future  try an actual introduction


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 27, 2013)

Lots of guys including myself found UGB by looking for feed back on pinn.
BB's right you should introduce your self with some stats, age, goals stuff like that.
Anyway welcome to our home. The best board on the web
stick around and learn


----------



## Azog (Oct 27, 2013)

x1000000000000 fluck Pinn!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dude, do a search for Pinn FFS (for fvcks sake).  This being your first post people are being nice.

There is a great deal of history with Pnn and it not being where anywhere you'd want to go....in fact run the other direction immediately.

If you were joking please come out and tell us that....because other wise you should just crawl back under the rock you've been hiding under for the past 18 months.

Seriously????


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 27, 2013)

OK, I'm going to be nice, mainly just to be different.  Welcome Nate.  I ran pinn gear once and I didn't die.  The stuff I got was OK, but I will not use them again.  There's much better gear out there for less money.  Stick around, make friends and learn all you can.  Like Steelers said, this is the best site on the web.  I look forward to reading your actual intro.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 27, 2013)

Pinn aint the worst...but doesnt touch the best..


Another words...stay away


----------



## traviswyliedime (Oct 27, 2013)

welcome man


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome, NateDog. Do you really get more #ss than a toilet seat?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Oct 27, 2013)

Screw pinn and there garbage !!!!


----------



## graniteman (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice intro but I have seen that name somewhere. What board you come from?  With all the shitty feedback everywhere that should be enough to answer your question


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 27, 2013)

**** pinnacle, shit's garbage.


----------



## natedog (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks everybody who responded, I appreciate it very much, I haven't try any online roids, always gotten my stuff from a local source. Could anyone direct me in the right direction, there is so many damn sites, and so many damn mixed reviews, Idk who to trust!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 27, 2013)

natedog said:


> Thanks everybody who responded, I appreciate it very much, I haven't try any online roids, always gotten my stuff from a local source. Could anyone direct me in the right direction, there is so many damn sites, and so many damn mixed reviews, Idk who to trust!


Ive heard google is pretty legit


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 27, 2013)

welcome aboard


----------



## natedog (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok I got the point stay away from pinn, does anyone have expirence with napsgear.net? Or hulkbody.com


----------



## delala (Oct 29, 2013)

natedog said:


> Ok I got the point stay away from pinn, does anyone have expirence with napsgear.net? Or hulkbody.com



You'll probably be safe with naps.


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried pinn orals my first buy. Gear was legit (it's hard to Ef up orals thou). Looking back and reading 4-5 bad reviews of pinn I won't ever again. 

Natedawg, just cook your own test on a Coleman propane grill in the bathroom. Zero TA time, baby!


----------



## frankenstein (Nov 9, 2013)

dude are you for real? You cant just join up and start asking for sources. Put in some time, make some posts. UGBB is not for getting sources. Its a great educational tool if used correctly. that being said I tried pinn and there gear is underdosed


----------

